
Return and Enter Are Two Different Keys - john4532452
https://daringfireball.net/2020/07/return_and_enter
======
john4532452
slashdot discussion [https://it.slashdot.org/story/20/07/21/1539216/return-
and-en...](https://it.slashdot.org/story/20/07/21/1539216/return-and-enter-
are-two-different-keys)

